# minkäs sitä ihminen juurilleen mahtaa



## Gavril

En ole varma ymmärtävän, mitä tarkoitetaan allavivatulla osalla tätä kapaletta:
_
Ymmärrän kyllä niitä ihmisiä, joiden kohtalo on ollut syntyä johonkin  Pieksämäelle, Kouvolaan, Riihimäelle tai Raisioon. __Minkäs sitä ihminen juurilleen mahtaa, joten jotenkin sitä oudosti  viihtyy kotikunnassaan vaikka se olisi miten ankea._

Ongelmana on, etten ymmärrä miten toimivat sanoja _minkäs_, _sitä_, enkä _juurilleen_ tässä yhteydessä.

Ojentaisitteko auttavan käden? Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kyseinen puhekielen sanonta merkitsee: _A person can't do anything about his roots, [which results in his liking it where he was born, however forbidding the environment may be.]_

GOM


----------



## Gavril

_minkäs-_sana on siis retoriseen kysymykseen kuuluva muoto sanasta _mitä/minkä_?

Onko _minkäs sitä_ yksi lauseke?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _minkäs-_sana on siis retoriseen kysymykseen kuuluva muoto sanasta _mitä/minkä_?
> 
> Onko _minkäs sitä_ yksi lauseke?


Ei harmaata aavistusta! _Minkäs_ on joissakin puhekielen sanonnoissa käytetty _minkä_-sanan muoto. _Sitä_ esiintyy monissa samantapaisissa sanonnoissa: _Mihinkäs *sitä* ollaan menossa? _(= Where are you going?)

GOM


----------

